# you can be sure of this!!



## scottish clan (Feb 17, 2007)

i bet that every person that looks st this thread has had or seen some type of accident with tree care !!...i am sure of it...!

if i am right then tre work is extremely dangerous!..i my slef have seen 8 accidents...none fatal....i am 24 yrs old and have been in tree work about 7 yrs now

1/ guy fell 40ft onto stone dike...he has steel claw in arm now and can not climb anymore..his heart stopped ..and they has to revive him.

2. guy was snatching using karabiner..which did not have the right strength in it.....it snapped they groundsman went on little ride...log just missing them...and the climber got the karabiner wiped back at him into his arm..not pretty!..but could have been a lot worse...e.g log landing on groundsman!!

3/ guy had ladder leaning against old apple trees ..only about 15ft up ...he was giving them lace with pole pruner...he was tied into the branch where ladder was leaning against...it snaps he goes to ground!!

4/palm tree falls over with climber in it...yip it wss green on top...but you should still check its stability!..it was about 15 to 18 ft high...the funnt thing was we were working outside the front doors of hospital ....no need for abmulance!!..he wss out of work for 3 months!..ripped leg muscles.

5/guy climbing for 6 months tries to chow he can climb fast ...cutting like idiot....woops!..cuts his leg.....yeah thats right!..americans ....the non -proffessional tree workers...do not wear chainsaw pants when climbing....mind my french...????ing stupid!!


well i could go on!..these are not including accidents to property!!

i have only being do tree work 7 yrs..but i am qaulified , educated and work to proffessional standards...i am finding it difficult to find the right compnay to work for ..as only about 20% of tree workers are safe and proffesional.

i hav worked all over , san diego , l.a , connicticut, glasgow, aberdeen, cyprus, sweden, norway.....and i see lack of education !..people think it is a job where you can make fast money....time to wake up...or stop doing tree work..as it will catch up with you..and you will die!...start thinking!

well i am just a little pissed of at older guys on the site that thinkt hey know it all..they push some of the younger climbers to go faster...and put a lot of pressure on them!...they will be the ones that send these young guys to there grave.

Work safe!


----------



## scottish clan (Feb 17, 2007)

*sorry .mistake*



scottish clan said:


> i bet that every person that looks st this thread has had or seen some type of accident with tree care !!...i am sure of it...!
> 
> if i am right then tre work is extremely dangerous!..i my slef have seen 8 accidents...none fatal....i am 24 yrs old and have been in tree work about 7 yrs now
> 
> ...


did not mean americans are un proffesional..what i meant was that while working in usa for 2 yrs ..they only compnay that made you wear the chainsaw pants were careoftrees in c.t..while i worked in san diego..the guys wore cargos..., and never tied in twice, ...i worked for 3 guys out there..and they were all very unsafe

i am sure there a lots of tree companys in usa that make you wear them!

also they told me it was to hot to wear them...get a grip!

take care


----------



## techdave (Feb 20, 2007)

*Martin? Is that you?*

ARe you the Scot who came to San Diego after writing looking for a job on this site?

I wondered what happened to you.

Sounds like you got in with some of the east county tweaker type tree boys.

I am glad you got out without getting hurt!

Sorry SD did not work out fo ryou, its a good city, albeit overcrowded, and we got lots of good guys int he tree biz . Just a lot of the bigger companies are hacks or do unsafe stuff!


----------



## Farmer Ferd (Feb 20, 2007)

I have been in the business for 5 years. besides many bumps and bruises and a one inch cut on my ring finger. ( I was careless ) Neither I nor any of my employees have ever had an injury. Knock on wood. I have always had at least one usually 2 and sometimes three people working under me. We all wear hard hats, chaps, goggles, earmuffs, and gloves. before a drop I signal and receive a reply. Before going under me my ground men signal and I reply. Communication is key. I am always tied in usually twice.I have all my men watch safty vidios before they are allowed to run a saw. I am not saying an accident wont happen. I just do my best to prevent it. So far so good


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 23, 2007)

scottish clan said:


> did not mean americans are un proffesional..what i meant was that while working in usa for 2 yrs ..they only compnay that made you wear the chainsaw pants were careoftrees in c.t..while i worked in san diego..the guys wore cargos..., and never tied in twice, ...i worked for 3 guys out there..and they were all very unsafe
> 
> i am sure there a lots of tree companys in usa that make you wear them!
> 
> ...



Scottish clan-you really have a thing for saw pants don't you? 

I see where you are coming from but honestly I have never worn them in 12 years of climbing-mainly because I can't find them long enough to fit me. But i feel saw pants shouldn't be mandatory-if a climber doesn't know enough to control his saw while in a tree, he shouldn't be climbing. Sure, the pants will protect his legs but what protects the rest of his body, or his rope, or his lanyard? If a climber can't handle a saw safely enough that he is constantly hitting his legs, he's not going to last long in the business anyway-one day he will cut his lifeline and it will all be over. Just my opinion.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Feb 26, 2007)

I tried the expensive climbing kevlar pants, found them to be hot and seemed to hamper my movements while moving around the canopy, so I don't use them climbing. I always use full protective gear while on the ground.

I try to stack the odds in my favor, cause I know, sooner or later...somethings gonna happen. In four years of commercial tree care, I've touched my steal toe boots twice with a running chain, and cut my finger with a Silky saw (not badly). I took a shortcut once that ended in disaster almost, shot me off a ladder, onto the concrete chainsaw still a running, my legs twisted like prtezels in the ladder. Not hurt badly. Never again took a shortcut.


----------



## kbyam13 (Mar 4, 2007)

*I agree with beowulf*

There are so many other things that can go badly if your not careful climbing. Furthermore, climbing is difficult enough without having to wear chaps or kevlar pants, which are in fact hot as hell!!!, in the summer anyway. Also too bulky to comfortably fit right in a saddle. I only hope that not enough dummies in trees cut their legs, which would lead to it being mandatory PPE in trees. :notrolls2:


----------



## 1I'dJak (Mar 4, 2007)

i've almost always climbed with my bucking pants on....climb mostly in the forest industry so we have to...but you get used to them....they're kick ass work pants too...if you get the summer pants with thin breathable polyester, they're not so hot...mind you i'm not climbing in cali or arizona... when it is hot, it does feel like you're wearing sleeping bags over your legs...still, when i'm running a chainsaw i always put them on...gone are the days cutting firewood with joggers and no hearing protection! i feel naked cutting without them...just like i couldn't imagine climbing without my steel core...but then again regs here say if you've got a steel core, you don't need two tie in points when cutting...


----------



## begleytree (Mar 4, 2007)

beowulf343 said:


> But i feel saw pants shouldn't be mandatory-if a climber doesn't know enough to control his saw while in a tree, he shouldn't be climbing. Sure, the pants will protect his legs but what protects the rest of his body, or his rope, or his lanyard? If a climber can't handle a saw safely enough that he is constantly hitting his legs, he's not going to last long in the business anyway-one day he will cut his lifeline and it will all be over. Just my opinion.



I don't think its really a control issue, I see a lot of guys in trees. what I see is poor technique. they are not taught how to position themselves to cut to begin with, so they end up cutting while too close to their bodies. ie I see guys knee hugging stems while cutting a limb and the cut terminates not an inch off their leg. 
throwing on a set of chaps or saw pants doesnt fix the technique problem, it merely covers it up. 
-Ralph


----------



## lawmart (Mar 6, 2007)

Here in Ontario (province ) it is mandatory to wear protective paints. Most guys that are climbers wear paints , Ifeel chaps are useless and almost impossible to climb in. Of course there are the hacks that wear paints and shoes to do tree work.
As for heat you you get use to it , I also climb in long sleeve "t" shirts wife does not like the scratches on my arms, been doing that for 8 years now , Plus when near Hydro it is mandatory so i got use to it and all is fire rated Hi visibility. the only none protective clothing i don't wear is ballistic gloves , i gust use the rubber dipped gloves. 

With ppe when get use to it you feel naked with out it . plus it is the law and if they catch you it is a big fine.

Lawmart

Playsafe


----------

